# Should i buy a Spec V?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

I currently drive a Honda prelude VTEC and im moving to tallahassee and i think a new car would be good thing to do. Its really hilly and i woulnt make it anywhere with my body kit and im tired of all the little problems i have with this car. Its really fast and all but i want something new i guess. I really dont wanna buy anything slower, but how are you guys liking your Spec V's speed wise? It is a really nice car inside and out. I love all the details it has. Just want to see your guys' opinions, thanks


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

*Speed wise?*

It's got tons of torque. It's plenty fast for me, too fast even, at least on an autoX course. It's nothing special drag racing but sure is a kick rallyX'ing. I can't vouch for road racing because I have yet to do it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Speed wise?*



Kichigai said:


> *It's got tons of torque. It's plenty fast for me, too fast even, at least on an autoX course. It's nothing special drag racing but sure is a kick rallyX'ing. I can't vouch for road racing because I have yet to do it. *


Welcome to the forums, we need more auto-x and rally geeks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

*Tranze.....*

Hey Tranze....wat are the litl eproblem u had with your Prelude? I am looking for a new car and i am considering S15, R33GTS25T, Celica GT4, Prlude SiR or a cheaper trueno BZ-G. Need some input about Prelude. I heard it has a weaker Chassis compared to Nissan and Toyota and it can't last too well through bummy roads. And i also heard the Prelude Triptonic gearbox has problems. What exactly are the problem you had with your Lude?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

should you buy a SpecV??? HANG YEAH!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Tranze.....*



kazeden said:


> *Hey Tranze....wat are the litl eproblem u had with your Prelude? I am looking for a new car and i am considering S15, R33GTS25T, Celica GT4, Prlude SiR or a cheaper trueno BZ-G. Need some input about Prelude. I heard it has a weaker Chassis compared to Nissan and Toyota and it can't last too well through bummy roads. And i also heard the Prelude Triptonic gearbox has problems. What exactly are the problem you had with your Lude? *


Hey kazadan, i fixed most them them now! lol. Anyways it was just little things like main relay fuse, Slave cylinder, and a the brake light but i fixed all of those. I dont drive a tip tronic, it is a 5pd tranny thats in great condition. About the Chassis the lude handles awesome with minor suspension mods. Im tryin to get around 7k for the car and a picture of it is in my sig below. I have alot more pictures, just e-mail me at [email protected] or do you have a AIM sn? BTW i ran 14.6 @ 94.52 mph in it.


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

The Spec V is great. It has decent power and handles good too. I raced a newer V-6 Camaro a couple weeks and whooped him. I don't know what kind of power a Camaro has, but he was no match for the Spec V.

Yes, buy it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

I work for nissan, I can honestly say its the best car for the money out there. Nismo parts have been released and are kick ass. I got mine down to 14.4 in the 1/4 with just intake exuast and header


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

hey my friend just bought a specv bout 2 months ago he loves it in an out when i raced in it i hung side by side with a gst eclipse an buried it threw sixth the only prob i have realy noticed is the handling sometimes its to bumpy of a ride


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

I test drove one today and it didnt seem bumpy at all. Great low end but not as much top end as my vtec. When you put mods on it does it help the top end at all? Also it sounded like something kicked in around 5k rpms, like a different sound. Can someone explain to me what that it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jdmspecv said:


> *I work for nissan, I can honestly say its the best car for the money out there. Nismo parts have been released and are kick ass. I got mine down to 14.4 in the 1/4 with just intake exuast and header *



I call BS on that one........the best anyone I remember getting bone stock was 15.1 or so....and you're talking a .7 sec. drop in times from header/exhaust and intake? No way.

the best time non-juice WITH TIMESLIPS I've ever seen on a fully bolted spec V, with other mods too, was a 14.6





KEEP THE PRELUDE!!!!!!! Btw, I live in tallahassee too.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tranze said:


> *I test drove one today and it didnt seem bumpy at all. Great low end but not as much top end as my vtec. When you put mods on it does it help the top end at all? Also it sounded like something kicked in around 5k rpms, like a different sound. Can someone explain to me what that it? *



the 2nd intake runners kick in around 5k....thats what the sound is. It's not like VTEC, the CVTC system. It's a continuously variable system, instead of kicking in at a set rpm like VTEC. 

Mods do help top end some, but as I said before, the best N/A time without juice I've ever seen, with timeslip proof, was a 14.6x. Your H22 could do a lot better than that. Those respond well to bolt ons, and theres so much more in terms of available aftermarket. I wouldn't change!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

evosentra17 said:


> *hey my friend just bought a specv bout 2 months ago he loves it in an out when i raced in it i hung side by side with a gst eclipse an buried it threw sixth the only prob i have realy noticed is the handling sometimes its to bumpy of a ride *



Bullshit! GST eclipse would smoke a stock spec V. Buried it thru 6th? so what, are you now gonna tell me you did like 145? ha. don't think so.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

listen, jdmspecv and evosentra17 are idiots. Go over to www.b15sentra.net and see for yourself on the track and dragstrip forum. 

for one thing, there is no spec V in japan....hence there can be no JDM spec V............ I'm sorry for sounding like such an ass Tranze, but these guys really don't know wtf they're talking about.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehehe chimmike is on a rampage! 

actually from what I've heard the gst only runs around a 15.5, and I saw one at the track that couldn't break below a 16.2, so it's entirely possible that a stock spec could take one....though I think it would take it better down low, not in 6th, what were you doing like 130 while you were racing him???


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

while i agree with chimmike on most of his rant, the GST is a peice of crap, the GSX is a diffrent story, but I (who do not race, nor calim land speed records) smoked the living hell out of a gst driven by a kid who kept bitching about me driving like his gandfater. So one day he was bit<hing and we ran... it was not close, and my car is stock. 

AS for the H22, you will not be to dissapointed with the QR25, they have some likenesses. The H22 was about the most torque from honda, back when i was still a honda buff. The QR is a great crusing motor, has power everywhere when you need it. It does well on an auto-x (even with getting used to LSD), gets good gas milage and has a few basic mods available. It will never be a 1/4 mile car in my opinion.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well said blackout. And I agree, when driven improperly by jackasses, the GST will lose.

however, stock vs stock and good drivers it will win 

remember, it's the same engine as in the EVO (however good or bad that may be, lol)


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Well the Spec V is going to be about the same as the Prelude speedwise. Handling it may have some more, with HLSD. There's good aftermarket stuff with Nismo and other companies. I would be tempted to wait for 2005- there will be a new Sentra, but you could probably get a 2003 for really cheap right now.


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

I love my specV, if you want to know more info

try going here, www.thevboard.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

your making me not want to sell my car. Ya there is a all bolt on lude at my board that runs 13.7 with full interior. They are very strong motors and ill miss VTEC. I almost traded my car in today for a 02 Silver Spec V with the black and red lava interior. The car did have a front body kit that i dont know about, but it was very nice. i might get it tommorow, ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stay away from the 02's. it might have problems.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

If you can, check the build date on the inside of the driver's side door. Don't get a Spec V built before 2002, and even early 2002 I would be wary of. Mine was built April 2002 and it's fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

it still has a warrenty on it though. They already replaced the battery and Rockford phosgate deck.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

put it this way..... i love Nissans...... fuckin love em.... but the lude is a very good run for its money.... i think what you need to think about is.... how much do you like your car..... but either way..... a spec v would be a good decision if you made one at all...... I love you nissan..... dont strike me down


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

wierd, im about to buy a 03 sunburst Spec V also. Could u send me some pics of the interior and how u like the black and yellow on the inside? The lude is a nice car man but there comes a time where u just need a new car. My a/c doesnt work,no heat in winter b/c of my coolent mod. Sure it gets the looks but i guess that can get old to. Sure its faster but im moving to a city where low end torque qould be fun. Still theres nothing like hittin VTEC


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *the 2nd intake runners kick in around 5k....thats what the sound is. It's not like VTEC, the CVTC system. It's a continuously variable system, instead of kicking in at a set rpm like VTEC.
> 
> Mods do help top end some, but as I said before, the best N/A time without juice I've ever seen, with timeslip proof, was a 14.6x. Your H22 could do a lot better than that. Those respond well to bolt ons, and theres so much more in terms of available aftermarket. I wouldn't change! *


I thought that that louder sound at 5k was from the valve in the muffler opening up for increased flow? Yes, no?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no it's the 2nd intake runner opening


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

thats the loudest 2nd runners ive ever heard. i thought my 2nd runners on my old h23 was loud.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

how much money you planning on dropping on the new car?

20K or so?

If so, 

test drive both the Dodge Neon SRT-4 and the Spec-V.. And let us know what you think..

The '04's SRT4's will have an LSD - it's basically an '03 with a a STAGE 1 turbo upgrade - expect 220-230 WHP stock.. Not really comparable to a '02 / '03 / '04 Spec which puts out around 130-140 whp stock.. (the stage 1-3 mopar turbo upgrades for the SRT-4 don't void the 7 year / 70K mile power train warranty).

To get it up to 220-240 whp out of the spec, you would have to spend alot - should have bought the SRT-4 instead (you'll sleep better at night knowing that it's internals are FI ready the iron block certainly helps - bent pistons scare the bejesus out of me)..

If you have less than 20k, stick with the spec - preferably a used '03 , and if you don't live in CALI - contact Travis and inquire about his QR25 turbo


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hmmmm, QR25 TUrbo??? I might like to know a bit more, well maybe a whole hell of alot, more about that. Especially since I live on the East Coast and cannot see myself going out to west anytime soon. What name is he under so that I might look him up? Thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Dsav101 said:


> *Hmmmm, QR25 TUrbo??? I might like to know a bit more, well maybe a whole hell of alot, more about that. Especially since I live on the East Coast and cannot see myself going out to west anytime soon. What name is he under so that I might look him up? Thanks. *


www.forcedinductionracing.com


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

funks said:


> *The '04's SRT4's will have an LSD - it's basically an '03 with a a STAGE 1 turbo upgrade - expect 220-230 WHP stock*


that's about what the 03 SRTs put to the wheels


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *that's about what the 03 SRTs put to the wheels *


sure does, but it'll be more efficient with the LSD


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

funks said:


> *sure does, but it'll be more efficient with the LSD  *


ain't that the truth


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

im sorry its still a neon. i wouldnt get one if it had 300 hp lol. not tryin to sound like a ass but would you buy a 270 hp metro?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

btw i almost bougnt a 99' GTP Grand prix today. It didnt feel all that fast though with its 280 torque? Very nice car though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Tranze said:



> *im sorry its still a neon. i wouldnt get one if it had 300 hp lol. not tryin to sound like a ass but would you buy a 270 hp metro? *


hmmm, so you won't be getting a SPECV just because it's a sentra?


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

funks said:


> *hmmm, so you won't be getting a SPECV just because it's a sentra? *


Base Sentra is still way above a Geo Metro...lol.


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

Tranze said:


> *im sorry its still a neon. i wouldnt get one if it had 300 hp lol. not tryin to sound like a ass but would you buy a 270 hp metro? *


Hell's yeah I would! Can you say _sleeper _?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

funks said:


> *hmmm, so you won't be getting a SPECV just because it's a sentra? *


no i meant i wont get a neon cause its a neon. im still debating whether or not to get a sentra. we'll see though. ill post up later on what i get. something with boost would be nice such as the GTP


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

GTP? i dont like those...and auto is


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

man..... you dont like shit


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

wwmjax said:


> *man..... you dont like shit *


i like alot of cars....just not many domestics. It's not what I like though. I'm just voicing my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

i dont like them either but after i visited a GTP forum im in love with it now!


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Financially, it would be the wrong decision. Cars are nothing but money pits, and honestly, it's really not worth it. What are you going to do when you "get bored" with the SE-R?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

cars are money pits!

but so are girls, and toys, and clothes.

life is one big money pit, what are you gonna do, save every penny you make?!?!?!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

EVO8 said:


> *what are you gonna do, save every penny you make?!?!?! *


damn straight, then go out and buy a turbo


----------



## Polaris (Aug 22, 2003)

funks said:


> *how much money you planning on dropping on the new car?
> 
> 20K or so?
> 
> ...


Dumb question. How does the Neon get 220-230 to the wheels when Dodge is listing 215 at the crank? 

From Dodge.com:



> SRT-4's engine is a turbocharged and intercooled 2.4-liter DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder that produces an impressive 215-horsepower and 245 lb. ft. of torque.


Are they underrating the engine or something? 

Also I agree with another comment made. It's still a friggin' Neon. I couldn't drive it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Polaris said:


> *
> Are they underrating the engine or something?
> *


yes, it is very underrated

I believe they are dynoing something like 235whp and 250wtq....its sick


----------

